# Approved Banks For US Social Security



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Wondering, can someone please post the complete list of banks that are approved for 
U.S. Social Security direct deposits...


Thanks*


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The bank has to be an International Bank, i.e., Philippine National Bank [PNB], Bank of the Philippine Islands [BPI], MetroBank, etc. The bank must have an office in the U.S.A. The US Embassy in Manila or in Cebu City. has a list of banks that they will make deposits in and can provide the necessary forms. Go to the Social Security Administration Office or US Citizen's Service.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> The bank has to be an International Bank, i.e., Philippine National Bank [PNB], Bank of the Philippine Islands [BPI], MetroBank, etc. The bank must have an office in the U.S.A. The US Embassy in Manila or in Cebu City. has a list of banks that they will make deposits in and can provide the necessary forms. Go to the Social Security Administration Office or US Citizen's Service.


Hmm, China Bank is one that SSA deals with and I do not believe they have a physical presence in the USA.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> The bank has to be an International Bank, i.e., Philippine National Bank [PNB], Bank of the Philippine Islands [BPI], MetroBank, etc. The bank must have an office in the U.S.A. The US Embassy in Manila or in Cebu City. has a list of banks that they will make deposits in and can provide the necessary forms. Go to the Social Security Administration Office or US Citizen's Service.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to call the embassy I guess as there seems to be no available list of accepted banks...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll have to call the embassy I guess as there seems to be no available list of accepted banks...


When I set mine up, with the assistance of SSA at the Embassy in Manila, I got the impression that it was more a matter of whether or not the Philippine bank would accept International Direct Deposit. On the US end, CitiBank in NY handles the wire transfer (for the treasury) into your Philippine acct.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The SSA at the US Embassy has a published list that they have of banks they will make direct deposits into. They also have the banking application forms as well.


----------

